# Suggestions for Router Insert



## Phoenix66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey guys, 
I'm working on my new router table and its going well. I have pretty much everything finished minus the router insert. I considered building a lift, but I don't think I'm at that skill level yet to build one. 
My question is what kind of insert plate would you guys on LG's recommend? I am concerned about price (I'd like to not spend over 70$ with shipping, but something cheaper would be nice. It has to obviously be sturdy, and have interchangeable rings for different size bits. 
So fire away at your suggestions guys!


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

The Kreg insert plate is just over your budget, but it is a great insert plate. Just make sure it fits your router before purchasing it.


----------



## Phoenix66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Aj, you're my brother, I think if you really had a suggestion you would just tell me in real life. (n00b) 
Lol just kidding. (A.J. Really is my brother, no joke) I'm considering the kreg model, but with all the other popular models like Rockler, Bech Dog, Jessem, ect. I just want to know what you guys would suggest, and why one is better than the other.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

If your just looking for and insert any of the manufaturer's make good plates.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I used the Lee Valley round insert in my shop built table. Very inexpensive, and has held up well for several years. Part # 05J25.01-$42.50.
Great instructions, and it fit dead on first time.
I have a Freud VS router in the table with no sag at all.
Bill


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have had a Bench Dog aluminum plate in service for years. It works great, and since it is thick aluminum it never sags. I had to re-drill it for my Freud Router, however it fits many popular routers. The insert rings are especially nice. They are interchangeable with three small allen screws. I don't change them that often, but it is nice to be able to accomodate a large panel raising bit occasionally.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Incra with the magnalock rings.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

+1 on the incra magnalock plate. It's pricey, but will hold it's resale value and the system they use for the changeable rings is the best in the business. Rare earth magnets hold them in place, and they're also adjustable for level with the plate too. All the other plates I can think of have a compromise in one way or another.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I made one out of 1/4" lexan that worked well for several years. Until I replaced it with a rockler plate with a lift.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Hartville makes a nice looking one and shipping is always free. I have a Rockler one that I got when they had them on sale for $25 or whatever it was.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

*+3 on the incra magnalock plate.*

If you plan on getting the best out of it, metal inserts instead of plastic, magnetic instead of screws holding them…

Its like buying a router, what do you plan on doing with it…

I bought one from Rockler with all size insert plates, plus afew blank, I noticed the plastic was alittle higher than the plate. (I wanted the screw in, instead of snap or twist in, better fit)

incra magnalock plate has leveling screws going all around the plate (3/8" thick)...

Its like the BMW of router Plates… It is above your budget but I was in your shoes when I want'd a plate, wish I got the magnalock first…


----------



## Phoenix66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I really like the look of the magnalock plate, but it's out of my price range. 
From the looks of it, I'm liking the Jessem one on Amazon for 60$ It includes all the hardware needed, and has free shipping. 
http://www.amazon.com/JessEm-03100-Rout-R-Plate-Router-Mounting/dp/B00092CPW0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1357087020&sr=8-5&keywords=jessem+router+insert 
There is the link. 
What do you guys think of that one?


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

+4 on the Incra plate. I've been where you are, went cheaper, and found the limitations of the inserts for the plate I originally bought. I've since replaced it, the inserts, and the table with one from Incra. If you are doing a cost / benefit analysis, look at the purchase this way: buy a less expensive plate for $60, struggle with it to get it to do what you want, and end up with a set up that does not really perform that well. End up spending ANOTHER $100 to get the right plate and 3 magnetic, leveling inserts. So you end up spending $160 for the same system that will initially cost $100 ($40 more than the Jessem), and not get an adjustable and repeatable tool.

Anyway, my 2 cents…...


----------



## littlelady (Jan 1, 2013)

*I am loking for the same part scrappy was looking for his wood lathe 1/2×20 male post on the end of the tailstock screw any help from anyone thanks*


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

It's so easy, and admittedly fun, to spend someone else's money.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Good and cheap almost never come together, but with router table plates it is possible. Look for a local manufacturer who works in plastics. My source is a local place that uses, among other things, a variety of high density material for auto parts shipping / dunnage. They'll turn scraps of 3/8 material into router table insert blanks. Two bucks. Think of a plastic cutting board and you have the idea.

If you're learning then start cheap and easy (including a cutting board). Two dollar router table insert is better than 70+ if you're so green that you don't yet know if a router table will see enough use in your shop to warrant a big investment.

FWW when I started out I built a table with a plywood top and luan insert. I mastered the tool and the simple design stuck. Table top n insert today are a bit more sophisticated, but I'm using skill and good set-up blocks to get results of which I'm very proud… for maybe a forty-dollar investment. The router is extra, of course, but the point is that imagination and patience can save you hundreds.


----------



## Phoenix66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm defiantly not doing professional work here guys. I'm probably not even going to use a lift in the table. I don't even have a major hobby in woodworking, I do mainly other things that require a router table, but not entirely woodworking related. For example: 








So that thing I built is a homemade Nerf Gun that fires foam darts. (For some reason it doesn't fit entirely in the shot) It uses wooden parts that are rounded and stained, obviously I use the router to round the parts, but that's about it. 
So that should explain why I don't need a professional insert plate, but at the same time, I want something that's nice, and name brand.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The jessem plate is priced right, jessem is a good company.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

"I don't need a professional insert plate, but at the same time, I want something that's nice, and name brand."ff

You're retrofitting plastic toys and yet you want "nice & name brand?"


----------



## rldunlap (Jul 22, 2010)

MLCS has one that is priced right


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a Jessem lift excellent quality. I think there plate is probably same quality


----------

